# How To Unhook "Dead" Computer From Internet Connection?



## MercurialIN

I am so in hopes that someone here might be able to help with this. 

Here's the problem. I have a Dell Dimension 4400 (desktop of course) in my computer room. The AT&T DSL modem, an old Speedstream 5100 (I think, not sure of exact model of modem) and my Netgear WGR614 router are both run through the tower.

Even though the Netgear is a wireless router I have everything hard wired. To include my two Directv DVR's. 

The problem: the Dell is dead. When I try to turn on the monitor the indicator light comes on and blinks repeatedly, the screen is blank. The tower's indicator light is still lit up but the computer tower is cool to the touch and there is no fan noise at all. I cannot turn the tower off, I have tried numerous times to press and hold the off button on the tower to no avail. 

If I unplug the tower and monitor (which are plugged into UPS which has only one side working, but doubt the UPS is the problem or the indicator lights on tower and monitor wouldn't work either) then I'm guessing the DSL modem and router won't work either. Since they are again, both run through the tower. 

I know nothing about networking at all. So I'm totally lost here. I want to "remove" the dead tower from the loop but still have a working DSL modem and router for my DVR's and my laptop computer (which is of course connected wirelessly). 

Sorry this is so long and I hope I've explained this well enough. Any ideas on how to disconnect the tower without losing my internet connection would be appreciated. I have GS coming out tomorrow to hook my internet connection to my new Sony Flat Panel and I don't know what they'll be willing to do once they see my network is connected through a dead computer.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I'm not sure what you mean by "run through" the computer.

If your computer is truly dead, then it would already be a problem with your internet connection on other computers if it was truly a run-through...

I have, in ages past, used a computer as a go-between (like you might have at work) where I login to that computer to access the internet from other computers... and you would be correct in that configuration that you'd have a problem.

But it doesn't sound to me like that is how your setup is configured, or your network would already be broken.

That assumption in hand, seems to me all you need to do is disconnect your dead computer's ethernet cable from the router.

I could be missing something if your setup is different than it sounds, though.


----------



## houskamp

Are you using "internet connection sharing" (ICS) on the tower? 
would be wired modem>computer>router


----------



## MercurialIN

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "run through" the computer.
> 
> If your computer is truly dead, then it would already be a problem with your internet connection on other computers if it was truly a run-through...
> 
> I have, in ages past, used a computer as a go-between (like you might have at work) where I login to that computer to access the internet from other computers... and you would be correct in that configuration that you'd have a problem.
> 
> But it doesn't sound to me like that is how your setup is configured, or your network would already be broken.
> 
> That assumption in hand, seems to me all you need to do is disconnect your dead computer's ethernet cable from the router.
> 
> I could be missing something if your setup is different than it sounds, though.


Thank you for the advice. I knew I wasn't explaining it well. What I meant by run through is that the modem and router are I believe somehow plugged into the back of the tower. I installed the modem and router a few years back and I vaguely remember having to pull out the tower to plug something into the back of the tower.

I don't remember exactly what or how I did it at the time. I was on the phone then with Netgear and they talked me through the hooking up process while I was still entitled to free tech support from them.

I was assuming that the DSL modem is connected through the tower and or the router as well. That's why I thought if I unhook any cables from the back of the tower I'd lose my internet connection as it wouldn't be hooked up to any PC at that point.

Can my router and modem simply be connected somehow? Leaving the tower out of the loop and I'd still have my internet connection? Sorry but I really have no idea how all this stuff works.


----------



## MercurialIN

houskamp said:


> Are you using "internet connection sharing" (ICS) on the tower?
> would be wired modem>computer>router


I'm sorry to sound so dense but I don't know what internet connection sharing entails. I am under the impression that my wired modem (it's ancient and not wireless) is either connected directly to the back of the tower or that it's somehow hooked to the router which is then hooked into the back of the tower.

I cannot access the desktop computer at all to see any settings on the computer. All I could do would be to pull out the tower and start disconnecting cables. That's why I'm concerned once the modem and or router is unplugged from the back of the tower, there goes my internet connection.


----------



## houskamp

Should be setup modem>router>all other devices..
That would be the normal setup.. 

If it's run thru the computer (using ICS) the if you connect the router to the modem directly (bypassing computer) you will have to resetup the router (using account info from your provider)


----------



## houskamp

If you can get at the router, look for the port marked WAN or internet (should be separated from the rest of the ports.. and see what that is hooked to..


----------



## MercurialIN

houskamp said:


> If you can get at the router, look for the port marked WAN or internet (should be separated from the rest of the ports.. and see what that is hooked to..


Ok I will go check that now. Thanks.


----------



## lostman72

On the back of your router you should have 4 ports or maybe 3? Anyhow look for the cord like a phone cord coming from your computer to your router remove that cord and it will be off your network. The jacks are called RJ45 and they have a lock tab like a phone cord. 
Now on your computer it sounds like your power supply is dead? You also said you are not sure if your UPS is dead? I would unplug your computer from the UPS and plug it into the wall and try it. Don’t forget the monitor must also be plugged into the wall. 
If that don’t work I would find a local ma and pa computer place to swap out your power supply. You may also need to boot your Bios. There are two pins you short out and remove the battery on the board. If you don’t understand this I would just take it to a shop. 

Good luck


----------



## MercurialIN

I went ahead and pulled out the router and tower from the "cubbyhole" so I could see the back.

Best as I can tell, the DSL modem is hooked directly through the router. Only thing I can see directly connected to the back of the tower is the blue ethernet cable.


----------



## Zellio

Unplug this:










From this plug:










The pc isn't hard wired, the ethernet cable connects the internet to the pc. You won't be causing any problems.

When you put another pc there, reattach that ethernet cable to the new ethernet port.


----------



## houskamp

MercurialIN said:


> I went ahead and pulled out the router and tower from the "cubbyhole" so I could see the back.
> 
> Best as I can tell, the DSL modem is hooked directly through the router. Only thing I can see directly connected to the back of the tower is the blue ethernet cable.


 Sounds like it was done right then.. disconnecting the PC should have no effect on anything else..


----------



## MercurialIN

lostman72 said:


> On the back of your router you should have 4 ports or maybe 3? Anyhow look for the cord like a phone cord coming from your computer to your router remove that cord and it will be off your network. The jacks are called RJ45 and they have a lock tab like a phone cord.
> Now on your computer it sounds like your power supply is dead? You also said you are not sure if your UPS is dead? I would unplug your computer from the UPS and plug it into the wall and try it. Don't forget the monitor must also be plugged into the wall.
> If that don't work I would find a local ma and pa computer place to swap out your power supply. You may also need to boot your Bios. There are two pins you short out and remove the battery on the board. If you don't understand this I would just take it to a shop.
> 
> Good luck


Thank you for the suggestions. With the computer it's odd because again the power on light is still lit. So it must be getting power. And it is warm on the top of the tower but there is no fan running noise.


----------



## MercurialIN

Thanks so very much for all the help. So then from what I saw looking at the back of the tower, seeing only the ethernet cable plugged in between the tower and router and from what I'm understanding from all of everyone's helpful posts.

I would just unplug the ethernet cable between the tower and router and that's all there is to it. Internet connection remains untouched? That's easier then I thought. Thanks again all.


----------



## Zellio

MercurialIN said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. With the computer it's odd because again the power on light is still lit. So it must be getting power. And it is warm on the top of the tower but there is no fan running noise.


I'd take it apart and look at it. Or if you don't understand how to, get a trained technician.

The ethernet port connects the modem and routers internet connection to your pc. ONLY DISCONNECT THE ETHER CONNECTION TO YOUR PC. The modem and router will still work.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Trying to troubleshoot your computer is probably a whole other can of worms 

But it sounds like you have the easiest network scenario.... in that your internet connection is completely independent of whatever computer you have plugged in... so as the others have said, you should be able to just disconnect that cable running to your computer from the router... then plug that into a new computer (or your old one if you get it fixed).


----------



## houskamp

MercurialIN said:


> Thanks so very much for all the help. So then from what I saw looking at the back of the tower, seeing only the ethernet cable plugged in between the tower and router and from what I'm understanding from all of everyone's helpful posts.
> 
> I would just unplug the ethernet cable between the tower and router and that's all there is to it. Internet connection remains untouched? That's easier then I thought. Thanks again all.


 Yep that's the beauty of cat5 networks.. each connection is separate so one doesn't affect the next..

some of us oldtimers remember the old stuff (bnc connections) that when one failed they all did :eek2:


----------



## Zellio

If the fans are not running but the power is on, I'd power it down immediately. If it's still somehow on hold the power button and see if it won't turn off.

Some of your fans may have died, pc could have overheated, I can't really say without seeing it.

Either way if it's still getting power inside but nothing can cool it down, it needs to be shut off immediately and have somebody who knows the inner workings of the pc check the fans and the componenets for failure.


----------



## MercurialIN

Zellio said:


> If the fans are not running but the power is on, I'd power it down immediately. If it's still somehow on hold the power button and see if it won't turn off.
> 
> Some of your fans may have died, pc could have overheated, I can't really say without seeing it.


Unfortunately, that is part of what has been worrying me I cannot power it down. I can press and hold the power button on the tower for ten minutes and no response the indicator light is still lit. Only way I can see to turn it off is to figure out which plug goes to the monitor and which plug goes to the tower and just unplug them from the half dead UPS battery.

The whole problem started last Fri. night when I suddenly lost my internet connection. I tried everything but couldn't get it back until I rebooted the desktop and the internet came back. This happened two more times this week. Each time rebooting the tower brought my internet back. Then yesterday I went to reboot the tower and found it "dead".


----------



## MercurialIN

Thanks again so much all!! I am so grateful.

I unplugged the ethernet cable between the router and PC and as you can see, I am still able to use my new laptop to connect. And I'm listening to music via Media Share via the laptop so I know that part works.

The desktop however is another story. Don't know what to do with it except unplug it from the UPS since I can't power it down.


----------



## Zellio

That's odd. Either the modem/router has been damaged, the ups has been damaged, the power supply in the computer is damaged, or God hates you and all are damaged.


----------



## MercurialIN

Update: Dead PC is now unplugged along with the monitor.

Thanks once again to all who posted with helpful suggestions. You were all a huge help and I feel so much better now that the dead computer is at least unplugged so it can't overheat. 

You all were right, I didn't lose my internet connection. Now Geek Squad should still be able to hook the new Sony into my internet connection as scheduled for tomorrow. 

Mods: Please feel free to lock this thread if you wish. Problem appears to be resolved. Thank you.


----------



## Marlin Guy

The power supply in the PC is bad.
Unplug the PC from the UPS and the light will go out.

Also, if you take a closer look at your UPS, you will see that one side of it is set up for surge protection only and the other side is setup for surge + battery backup.


----------



## MercurialIN

Marlin Guy said:


> The power supply in the PC is bad.
> Unplug the PC from the UPS and the light will go out.
> 
> Also, if you take a closer look at your UPS, you will see that one side of it is set up for surge protection only and the other side is setup for surge + battery backup.


Thanks. It is all unplugged now. Someone gave me the UPS a number of years ago. They got it on clearance from BB. The surge+ battery side quit working within the first month. So only had the three outlets on the surge protector side still working.


----------



## ncxcstud

You sure you don't have any computer savvy friends? Geek Squad is a lot of money...I don't recommend using them unless you're at a total loss....

My dad worked for Firedog before Circuit City went under and even HE wouldn't recommend their services to his friends...it's just too expensive...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Glad you are working on your other computer still...

Unless the thread goes off the rails, it might be worth leaving it open in case someone is also able to help you with your computer failure.

Or, the thread could be closed on your request if you already have plans on that front and your original internet question has been resolved.


----------



## Marlin Guy

You can pick up a power supply online for around $20.
They're not that hard to replace, but you may want to get someone to give you hand with it.
Ideally, have a tech check the one you have to verify it's bad.
Any decent computer tech will be able to test the PS for you and confirm that it is the problem.


----------



## MercurialIN

ncxcstud said:


> You sure you don't have any computer savvy friends? Geek Squad is a lot of money...I don't recommend using them unless you're at a total loss....
> 
> My dad worked for Firedog before Circuit City went under and even HE wouldn't recommend their services to his friends...it's just too expensive...


Thank you for the suggestion. Yes, I agree they are expensive. But I don't have anyone at all available that is computer savvy.

When a relative got me the Sony TV they paid for GS to come out and install the set and hook it to the internet. So that's paid for. I won't be asking them to check the dead computer as that would be an extra charge.

That is why I so wanted to have my dead computer unplugged from the network before they came out. So that wouldn't affect them doing the minimum necessary to just hook up the Sony to my existing network.


----------



## MercurialIN

I doubt I'll be able to afford to get the dead PC looked at. I'm disabled and on a very small fixed income.

The computer was pretty ancient and had been hanging on by a thread for a long time now. The new laptop is more powerful. I am sorry about the files left on the desktop PC there are some I'd still like to have access to.

And it was nice to use the desktop as a media server, which was pretty much all it was for the last year. I imagine it will simply sit in a spare room unplugged, indefinitely. Don't have much choice about that.

Again, thanks all.


----------



## houskamp

Most likely the drive is still intact.. a basic external drive case would let you get your files back, If you realy want them..


----------



## kokishin

Hate the Goon Squad. Was out of town, home PC power supply failed. I told wife to just have Goon Squad replace the power supply and nothing else. They conned her into running software diagnostics at a riduculous high price. Somehow they were able to login without the Admin password and they wrecked havoc on the setup. I had to spend hours cleaning up their mess. I called the manager and he naturally denied it all. You are better off getting a computer savvy high school kid than the morons at Goon Squad. I recommend cancelling the Goon Squad and tell us what you want to do with your Sony flat panel. I am hoping we can help you with a minimum amount of hassles for you. If that doesn't work, then provide the city you live in and someone here might be able to point you to a competent company to come do the install for you.



MercurialIN said:


> I am so in hopes that someone here might be able to help with this.
> 
> Here's the problem. I have a Dell Dimension 4400 (desktop of course) in my computer room. The AT&T DSL modem, an old Speedstream 5100 (I think, not sure of exact model of modem) and my Netgear WGR614 router are both run through the tower.
> 
> Even though the Netgear is a wireless router I have everything hard wired. To include my two Directv DVR's.
> 
> The problem: the Dell is dead. When I try to turn on the monitor the indicator light comes on and blinks repeatedly, the screen is blank. The tower's indicator light is still lit up but the computer tower is cool to the touch and there is no fan noise at all. I cannot turn the tower off, I have tried numerous times to press and hold the off button on the tower to no avail.
> 
> If I unplug the tower and monitor (which are plugged into UPS which has only one side working, but doubt the UPS is the problem or the indicator lights on tower and monitor wouldn't work either) then I'm guessing the DSL modem and router won't work either. Since they are again, both run through the tower.
> 
> I know nothing about networking at all. So I'm totally lost here. I want to "remove" the dead tower from the loop but still have a working DSL modem and router for my DVR's and my laptop computer (which is of course connected wirelessly).
> 
> Sorry this is so long and I hope I've explained this well enough. Any ideas on how to disconnect the tower without losing my internet connection would be appreciated. I have GS coming out tomorrow to hook my internet connection to my new Sony Flat Panel and I don't know what they'll be willing to do once they see my network is connected through a dead computer.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## sideswipe

MercurialIN said:


> I have a Dell Dimension 4400.........
> When I try to turn on the monitor the indicator light comes on and blinks repeatedly, the screen is blank....


If you go 2 dell's website it will tell you what the error the light indicates & if there is a way to fix it. There may be service tag # that may request also.


----------



## 4HiMarks

MercurialIN said:


> I doubt I'll be able to afford to get the dead PC looked at. I'm disabled and on a very small fixed income.


Then you most certainly don't want to use Geek Squad. I reiterate what others have said. Take it to a neighborhood high schooler, a local mom & pop computer store, or you could try a technical college. If you really don't know anyone, you could also try Craigslist (under Computer Services).


----------



## MercurialIN

Again, thanks all for the input. 

Also as I have mentioned I believe, I am not having GS out for anything related to the dead computer. They are simply coming out to hook the Sony to my network and to run the various cables through the wall, so they will be out of sight.

This visit has already been paid for. They come out later today.

PS. If in the future I feel I'm in a position to take the dead computer anywhere it will most likely have to be to BB since they are the closest electronics retailer.


----------



## 4HiMarks

Another bit of warning. If that Dell is really as ancient as you say, then you can't just buy a power supply off the Internet and replace it. Older Dells used proprietary (non-standard) pinouts for the power connectors. If you hook a bog-standard PSU to it, you'll blow the motherboard, the PSU, or both.


----------



## MercurialIN

4HiMarks said:


> Another bit of warning. If that Dell is really as ancient as you say, then you can't just buy a power supply off the Internet and replace it. Older Dells used proprietary (non-standard) pinouts for the power connectors. If you hook a bog-standard PSU to it, you'll blow the motherboard, the PSU, or both.


Thank you for the warning. I appreciate it. As I am not that technically inclined I would not even attempt to work on the computer myself.

I checked the computer's age by entering the service tag on Dell's website. It says it was shipped in Feb. of 2002 so it's a year younger then I was remembering it to be. But as computer's go, that's still out dated.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

If you're already happy and using a different computer anyway... then with an older computer you might be right that unless it was something you could quickly/cheaply fix yourself (or by a friend) it might not be worth it.

I would 2nd the idea, though, of considering getting an external enclosure and trying your old computer hard drive in it to see if you can get your old data off if there's anything there you might not want to lose.

As long as you didn't suffer a hard drive failure as well, it'd be a shame to lose stuff that you don't have to lose before you pack away the dead computer.


----------



## MercurialIN

Stewart Vernon said:


> If you're already happy and using a different computer anyway... then with an older computer you might be right that unless it was something you could quickly/cheaply fix yourself (or by a friend) it might not be worth it.
> 
> I would 2nd the idea, though, of considering getting an external enclosure and trying your old computer hard drive in it to see if you can get your old data off if there's anything there you might not want to lose.
> 
> As long as you didn't suffer a hard drive failure as well, it'd be a shame to lose stuff that you don't have to lose before you pack away the dead computer.


I might consider down the road trying to see if I can recover the data on the old hard drive.

This is my first laptop computer and while I do like it I don't like the idea that whenever I have to shut the lid (I have to close the laptop when I'm not around it because of kitties sitting on the keyboard), it goes into sleep mode I guess and I lose my media servers from my DVR's.

I liked that with the desktop I could just turn off the monitor and the computer would still be operational for my media servers so I could listen to music via Media Share.

So I miss having Media Share always available to me.


----------



## dbconsultant

This may sound like a dumb question but, once you unplugged the cpu & monitor from the half-dead ups, did you ever try plugging it in to another electric source like straight into a wall socket? If it comes up, you may be able to transfer those files that you wanted.


----------



## 4HiMarks

Stewart Vernon said:


> I would 2nd the idea, though, of considering getting an external enclosure and trying your old computer hard drive in it to see if you can get your old data off if there's anything there you might not want to lose.


I endorse that suggestion also. An external enclosure can be had for less than $50, and only takes about a half hour.


----------



## sideswipe

i found a Rosewill IDE to USB external case about 3yrs ago for $15 & try 10min to remove from old case 1 - 2 min to be operational/reconized by new pc via usb (including installing drivers if needed automatically by windows)


----------



## Marlin Guy

4HiMarks said:


> Another bit of warning. If that Dell is really as ancient as you say, then you can't just buy a power supply off the Internet and replace it.


Sure you can.
I checked before telling him how much it would be. 
There are plenty of them still out there, Dell OEM's. Ebay is a great place to start.
Better yet, just use the Google.
http://www.google.com/products?q=Dimension+4400+power+supply&oe=utf-8&hl=en&scoring=p

DON'T take it to BB or any other retailer!
There was an excellent suggestion regarding finding someone on Craigslist or using tech school.

If you were near me I'd check the PS for you for free.
There's someone like me in your area.


----------



## RobertE

If you have or know someone close to a Microcenter, they currently have low end PC refurbs on clearence for $99-129. Mainly Dells, HPs & Compaqs in the P4 1.6-2.4ghz range.


----------



## sideswipe

sideswipe said:


> i found a Rosewill IDE to USB external case about 3yrs ago for $15 & try 10min to remove from old case 1 - 2 min to be operational/reconized by new pc via usb (including installing drivers if needed automatically by windows)


Here is that case I refered to earlier


----------



## sideswipe

also guys there is a power light just no fans if anything like the dell i got sitting beside me could just be something simple an example when hooked it up light came on flashing orange instead of solid green & when checked codes said was ram wasn't set a 30sec fix

MercurialIN here is the link for owners manual in case you still don't have the original laying around

we will be glad 2 walk you through anything, but as the manual shows a lot of things inside a PC can be easily fixed, more details will help lots (ie. like how my power light was different color)


----------



## MercurialIN

sideswipe said:


> also guys there is a power light just no fans if anything like the dell i got sitting beside me could just be something simple an example when hooked it up light came on flashing orange instead of solid green & when checked codes said was ram wasn't set a 30sec fix
> 
> MercurialIN here is the link for owners manual in case you still don't have the original laying around
> 
> we will be glad 2 walk you through anything, but as the manual shows a lot of things inside a PC can be easily fixed, more details will help lots (ie. like how my power light was different color)


Thank you very much for the advice and the link to the manual as mine disappeared a long time ago.

I went through the troubleshooting section and nothing fit the issue this thing's having. I even tried plugging the tower into another outlet, still nothing. Indicator light on on the tower, solid green. Monitor light blinking green.

No sound from the computer at all. No fan running, nothing. I unplugged both. And as I am not a qualified repair lady and I don't care to risk getting electrocuted I will simply leave it at that.

If as I mentioned, down the road, I win Powerball or something and can afford to hire a licensed computer tech to come in and take a look at it I might do that.

Anyway, again, thanks to you and all who answered my posts.


----------



## MercurialIN

I do have another question if perhaps anyone might know the answer to this. This Dell Studio 15 is the first notebook computer I've ever had so I have no experience around them. 

One of the reasons I was upset about losing the desktop computer was because I left it on all the time (monitor off when not in use) to use as a media server to my DVR's. I was upset that I couldn't use the laptop for this purpose since everytime I shut the lid on the laptop it went into sleep mode.

I poked around with various settings and discovered I can set the PC to "do nothing" when I shut the lid. Therefore I could have the lid shut, keeping the keyboard safe from kitties sitting on it, yet still access my media servers! I was very happy this was possible with the laptop.

Now my concern, it seemed just having the lid shut for about ten minutes the computer got awfully warm. So I'm wondering, if I leave the laptop up and running all the time but just leave the lid closed (this would be overnight and/or hours at a time during the day) when I'm not at the computer, but just want to use it as a media server, will this hurt the laptop? 

As in will it overheat? Could it cause burn in on the screen? I noticed when I raised the lid that the screen saver had kicked in but I don't know if I can trust it to always do that. 

How long can you leave a laptop on, not in sleep mode or hibernate but simply with the lid closed?

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## WERA689

You might want to invest $20 or $30 on a notebook cooler, just to be safe. I have one that plugs into the USB port and blows cool air up onto the HDD area on the bottom of the laptop. I don't know if it's really necessary, but if you're worried about it, it might be worth it to you.


----------



## MercurialIN

WERA689 said:


> You might want to invest $20 or $30 on a notebook cooler, just to be safe. I have one that plugs into the USB port and blows cool air up onto the HDD area on the bottom of the laptop. I don't know if it's really necessary, but if you're worried about it, it might be worth it to you.


Thanks for the idea. Not sure where I'd get a notebook cooler but I may look into it. Would really like to be able to have the laptop closed yet still use it as a media server. Just don't like that it was getting pretty warm after only running with the lid closed for maybe ten minutes. 

PS. The notebook was sitting on a soft surface during that time, not sure if it would have been the same way if sitting on a desk or table.


----------



## houskamp

keep it on a hard surface (keep fan area clear) and turn off the screensaver (no reason to burn cpu cycles for nothing)


----------



## MercurialIN

houskamp said:


> keep it on a hard surface (keep fan area clear) and turn off the screensaver (no reason to burn cpu cycles for nothing)


Thank you for the advice. I understand placing it on furniture (soft surface) is a bad idea although I do it at times. But not sure about turning off the screen saver. Are you saying if I am running the computer with the lid closed, ie. not in sleep mode, it's preferrable to disable the screen saver first?

Will that help prevent the laptop overheating? Sorry if that's a silly question but again, I've just always had desktop computers before this.


----------



## houskamp

just use "none" for screensaver..
Yes the screensaver still works the processor when the screen turns off..


----------

